# Dec 5th Stuart Florida



## signguymick (Nov 15, 2010)

IASCA- SQ, IDBL & BASSBOXING
dB Drag- DRAG & BASS RACE


----------



## signguymick (Nov 15, 2010)

now I have been working with Brian of Extreme SPL Promotions we've put on 6 shows in the last two months I didn't know about this site but I know people were complaining about there being no shows, espicially SQ, now I've posted 7 shows two with sq and we are getting like no response our last show was 8 cars, 4 spl and 4 sq WTH......


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Good Luck w your shows.
Alot of people are conditioned to not really start competing until March. Spring Break Nationals is traditionally the kick off show for most people.

But I am glad to see shows in FL again


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

i should be able to make it there hopefully


----------



## signguymick (Nov 15, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> Good Luck w your shows.
> Alot of people are conditioned to not really start competing until March. Spring Break Nationals is traditionally the kick off show for most people.
> 
> I do understand this in past history to be the way but what I don't get talkin with the 4 SQ guys last weekend there hasn't been one single SQ show with in diving distance since SBN we hold one and get 4 guys I am to assume there are 4 SQ competitors in florida I find that hard to believe. Don't you all need shake down for SBN or just run what u brung


----------



## bfb1963 (Aug 28, 2006)

Please keep trying. 

Planning any shows further south?


----------



## routzong (Apr 27, 2009)

Agreed. Please keep trying. My goal is to have my system in for the SBN. Once the system's in i should be able to make a show or 2 in south fl each year. Also anything in central or north Florida would be awesome, just to attend even if I'm not ready to compete yet.


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

sq is a niche market and there isnt any other way to promote it really other than forums and word of mouth.. like any business it would start off slow but once the word gets around there are more shows i think more poeple would slowly start to come out to compete...

i think if there are shows far and few inbetween its not much of a motivation for a person to spend how much ever dollars on a system and preping for competition and the next show is 4 months away..

but please do keep trying and being persistent its only a matter of time.. an i deffinitely would try to make the shows iasca wants to hold in daytona in janurary and feburary..


----------



## signguymick (Nov 15, 2010)

bfb1963 said:


> Please keep trying.
> 
> Planning any shows further south?


your in fort myers's we've been doin shows from Ft.Pierce to miami. Miami was last weekend


----------



## signguymick (Nov 15, 2010)

routzong said:


> Agreed. Please keep trying. My goal is to have my system in for the SBN. Once the system's in i should be able to make a show or 2 in south fl each year. Also anything in central or north Florida would be awesome, just to attend even if I'm not ready to compete yet.


Y would you spend all that time and money to do 2 shows a year


----------



## routzong (Apr 27, 2009)

signguymick said:


> Y would you spend all that time and money to do 2 shows a year


The time and money is for the love of the hobby and personal enjoyment. The shows are just a place to go meet and learn from others with similar interests. Everyone i know thinks the system I have is just fine and think I'm crazy for disagreeing. I need to meet folks that understand how a good quality system sounds and to hear true SQ systems to help build that point of reference.


----------



## bfb1963 (Aug 28, 2006)

signguymick said:


> your in fort myers's we've been doin shows from Ft.Pierce to miami. Miami was last weekend


Didn't attend because my previous car went up in flames. New car not ready.

Obviously, you are frustrated. Our hobby is going through a difficult time, but people like you can help keep it going. Please persevere.


----------



## signguymick (Nov 15, 2010)

this is a charity event come on people


----------

